# لمن يريد النسخه الرابعه plate n sheet v4



## Aymaneer (2 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء كما انا استفدت كثيرااا من هذا المنتدي واود ان اقدم اي عمل خير اخدم به اعضاء هذا المنتدي وعلي هذا النحو اتقدم لكافة الاعضاء ولمن يريد البرنامج الرائعه لعمل افرادات الصاج بكافة اشكاله فمن الممكن ارسال البرنامج الية في اقرب فرصة اتواجد فيها عبر المنتدي - فالنسخة الثالثة من البرنامج مازالت بها بعد الاشكال الهندسية المطلوب عمل افرادات لها لم تتواجد ولكنها بالفعل موجوده في النسخة الرابعه plate n sheet v4 
والبرنامج بالفعل موجود لدي كامل بالكراك 

ونسالكم الدعاء 
اخوكم في الله 
ايمن محمد


----------



## فتوح (3 مارس 2009)

مرحباً بك أخي أيمن

جزاك الله خيراً على ما أبديت من تعاون

ونرجو ان تحمل البرنامج


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (4 مارس 2009)

الخ أيمن .. جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك على تفاعلك 
ملاحظة: أرجو عدم رفعه على الرابد شير لتعم الفائدة مع شكري و تقديري


----------



## ironheart (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللة خير برجا من المشرف تثبيت موضوع باسم plate n sheet بجميع اصدراتة حتى نيسر للاخوة الاعضاء واى شخص يبحث عنة 
ونرجو من المشرف تجديد الوصلات باستمرار
ارجو من الاعضاء الانضمام الى صوتى لتعم الفائدة انا ابحث على فائدة عامة وليس اى مجد شخصى حتى لا يتعبو مثلى فانا جلست دون ممل او كلل على النت لمدة سنة كاملة ابحث عن الاصدار الثالث و6 اشهر للاصدار الرابع ولكن بشر الله الصابرين وهو الان معى الاصدار الثالث والرابع شكرا ياخ ايمن على تعونك وارجو ان تفهم قصدى من التثبيت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## haythemvip (11 مارس 2009)

جزيت خير ولكن اين البرنامج ومتى سوف ترفعة


----------



## المهندس طه سيد (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لسيادتكم على مجهودتكم القيمه الغاليه


----------



## ahmedrefai (6 مايو 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ولكن كيف اجد هذه النسخه وكيفيه تحميلها وارجو الا يكون الرابط علي الرابد شير وعمو ما لك تحياتي ahnedrefai


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## kareeem2009 (10 مايو 2009)

الاخ الكريم ايمن
شكرا لمجهوداتك الرائعه ونرجوا منالله ان يكلل مجهوداتك بانفع والعزه للعرب اجمعين
وارجوا ان امكن الحصول على الاصدار الرابع من هدا البرنامج القوى لتشكيل الالواح المعدنيه بكافه اشكالها
وجزاك الله كل الخير وعنوان بريدى الالكترونى هو:-
[email protected]


----------



## سعيد ب (10 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك رائع ولاكن يوجد برنامج اخر اعمل به مند 3 سنوات وهو logitrace v12
*


----------



## غيث عبدوني (11 مايو 2009)

*الاخ الكريم ايمن
شكرا لمجهوداتك الرائعه 
وارجوا ان امكن الحصول على الاصدار الرابع من هدا البرنامج القوى لتشكيل الالواح المعدنيه بكافه اشكالها
وجزاك الله كل الخير *​


----------



## magedalkasas (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلك الله زخرا لنا
والى الأمام دائما


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز, و لكن أين البرنامج


----------



## mohammed_3014 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور يا اخ ايمن وجزاك الله خيرا لكن لو فى طريقة للحصول على البرنامج لانى جديد فى المنتدى وعموما انا مهندس بعمل فى مجالsteel detailing منذ فترة واحيانا احتاج لبعض الافرادات يا ريت تكون فى طريقة لطرح المشاكل والحلول وعموما ايميلى [email protected]
ولو فيه حد محتاج اى مساعدة فى steel structure detailing انا تحت امره 
اخوكم محمد


----------



## adnansh (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليك انا بحاجة الى هذا البرنامج لفرد الصاج فارجو منك ارسلة على هذا الايميل [email protected]
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hemeida (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

where ?


----------



## mostafa hassan 2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد البنامج مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafa hassan 2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندى الصدار الرابع لكن من غير الكراك


----------



## خليل سمحان (30 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام0011 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام0011 (2 يونيو 2010)

اخى ارجو ارسالة على هذا الميل
[email protected]


----------



## اسلام0011 (2 يونيو 2010)

[email protected]
اخى ارسلة على هذا الميل


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد عريشة (6 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## خالد عريشة (6 فبراير 2011)

ياريت ترسلي ياه على هاد الاميل [email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2011)

الكل بيشكر من غير موضوع فرح من غير عروسة


----------



## عبد الرزاق خطيب2 (12 فبراير 2011)

*طلب البرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخ أيمن أنا بحاجة لهذا البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير
[email protected]


----------



## hazim aly (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخ ايمن ارجومنك ارسال البرنامج لى لانى محتاجة جدااااا ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير 
[email protected]


----------



## wilawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لسيادتكم على مجهودتكم القيمه الغاليه


----------



## ramy_jan (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو عكيد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (19 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122345&page=4#ixzz1mnkQfO2P



*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخ ايمن ارجومنك ارسال البرنامج لى لانى محتاجة جدااااا ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير 
[email protected]yahoo.com*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا اخ ايمن ربنا ح يحاسبك على التعليقة دي 
الناس دي كلها ضيعت وقتها منتظرة تفضل حضرتك بالبرنامج لدرجة انهم حطوا الايميلات خاصتهم على امل و ما افتكرش حد منهم حظي بالبرنامج 
على كل نتمني لكم الخير


----------



## yosef abd elazez (14 أبريل 2012)

برجاء ارسال البرنامج اخى الكريم[email protected]


----------



## obied allah (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بردو طمعان فى نسخة لو سمحت
[email protected]


----------

